# How To Fingertrick A Skewb!!! New Upload



## Existential Shrimp (Jun 8, 2019)

Please help me out by subscribing, I'm trying to get to 70 subscribers by June 15. Thanks.


----------



## Skittleskp (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm just starting to get serious on skewb this was the perfect video. I hope you complete your goals in Utah!


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Jun 9, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> I'm just starting to get serious on skewb this was the perfect video. I hope you complete your goals in Utah!


Thanks! I'm glad I could help you get better at skewb!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 9, 2019)

Nice video @KFCubes, and best of luck at the Utah comp. Looks like you are only one sub away now from your goal, I am sure you will get it though.


----------

